# violet put me in a trance!



## screammydarling (Nov 2, 2007)

just thought i'd share my look today. 
met up with a friend to head to the comic book store to get some stuff =]
i really liked today's makeup, and it matched my hair oh so well




















































*face*
face and body
natural msf - medium
plum foolery 
natural msf - dark - contour
new vegas msf

*eyes*
kryolan uv dayglow - pink - base
stargazer loose powder - pink
violet trance from balloonacy quad
entremauve pigment
shroom - highlight
charcoal brown - brows
#3 lashes

*lips*
bare slimshine
saplicious lip gelee


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgeous!  I love the color combo!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 2, 2007)

This is a magical look.  It is spell binding.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Nov 2, 2007)

*~*Pretty...I love the liner!!!*~*


----------



## pinkhandgrenade (Nov 2, 2007)

LOVE.

you make me want to quite my job at bloomies so i can color my hair again!


----------



## Margarita (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, that looks beautiful!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 2, 2007)

Flawless!


----------



## frocher (Nov 2, 2007)

God I love it!  You look incredible.


----------



## ashleydenise (Nov 2, 2007)

love it!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Nov 2, 2007)

holy crap, thats gorgeous


----------



## aziajs (Nov 2, 2007)

OOOOOHH....your eyes look like they are glowing.


----------



## Jot (Nov 2, 2007)

amazing as always


----------



## JellyTot (Nov 2, 2007)

This is sooooooooooo gorgeous! Going to try it today!!


----------



## lil_kismet (Nov 2, 2007)

WOW that looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Nov 2, 2007)

wow gorgeous


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 2, 2007)

wow, this is beautiful


----------



## makeba (Nov 2, 2007)

pretty indeed!  i wish i could find this quad its so beautiful!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 2, 2007)

This is gorgeous. I'm so jealous others can wear these colors sooo well.


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 2, 2007)

wow.. this is seriously HOT! i love it!!


----------



## nunu (Nov 2, 2007)

you look gorgeous!!


----------



## n_c (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## bjorne_again (Nov 2, 2007)

mmmm love those colours daphne! gorgeous, as always!


----------



## Saints (Nov 2, 2007)

Awesome look


----------



## aprilprincesse (Nov 2, 2007)

That looks AMAZING with your hair!


----------



## stephie06 (Nov 2, 2007)

wow you are so beautiful and your makeup app is flawless! your skin is flawless too, i can't wait to see more posts! violet trance looks great on you, i wish i could make it work that well for me


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh wow! This looks absolutely AMAZING. I saved a few pictures!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 2, 2007)

wowowow this is so hot!!! you def have to bless us with a tutorial sometime girlie!


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugh, you're too much right now. The colors, the hair, the Asianess, the Bauhaus...

<3


----------



## Chinay (Nov 2, 2007)

Love it...makeup and hair...


----------



## moustibeil (Nov 2, 2007)

Awesome work! You're really talented! I love your hair!


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow. Just wow. You are stunning. I love the colors. I only wish I could make pink look half as good on me. Such a beautiful look.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 2, 2007)

This is just..........

I'm speechless, i have no words that could do this look justice!!! You are just so talented & BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Nov 2, 2007)

I love all of your fotds, and this one is no exception. I love that color combo...I'm going to try it! You look fantastic.


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 2, 2007)

Those colors look so pretty on you! How do you do it? I have such Asian eyes that it's so hard to get colors like that to show up on me. Thanks for posting up your look, I can learn a lot from it. =)


----------



## Shadow (Nov 2, 2007)

I am really loving all shades of purple these days and you really hit the mark with this look!  Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 3, 2007)

we need a tut like 5 minutes ago, just lovely!


----------



## lazytolove (Nov 3, 2007)

wow...you have nice skin ^^


----------



## Esperansa_b (Nov 3, 2007)

You're pretty and the makeup is so pretty too, I like your hair!!


----------



## jlowe86 (Nov 3, 2007)

Love the colors you used and your hair!!!  How do you like those Kryolan uv dayglo colors? Do they blend well?


----------



## lahdeedah (Nov 3, 2007)

Jaw dropping!  I'm so in love with this look!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Nov 3, 2007)

I love pink + purple and your fotd looks perfect!

screammydarling, do you think stargazer loose e/s is good?
thought of purchasing it


----------



## delidee32 (Nov 3, 2007)

Gorgeous, love the color combo.


----------



## screammydarling (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_I love pink + purple and your fotd looks perfect!

screammydarling, do you think stargazer loose e/s is good?
thought of purchasing it_

 
i think it's ok. but i still prefer mac pigments


----------



## screammydarling (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jlowe86* 

 
_Love the colors you used and your hair!!!  How do you like those Kryolan uv dayglo colors? Do they blend well?_

 
I find that they're kinda difficult to blend because it is a cream product


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Nov 4, 2007)

this is beautiful. 
the colours are outstanding.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow, I really like it.


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Nov 4, 2007)

*Gorgeous! *


----------



## entipy (Nov 4, 2007)

This is beautiful!!!


----------



## amethystangel (Nov 4, 2007)

wow, hot, beautiful application! wish i was half as talented as you!


----------



## Bonbonroz (Nov 4, 2007)

I love this look and the way it matches your hair so well!


----------



## screammydarling (Nov 4, 2007)

thank you ladies =]


----------



## lilacsandlolita (Nov 5, 2007)

I have that shirt


----------



## snowkei (Nov 5, 2007)

wow it's amazing


----------



## pladies (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW Beautiful lady !!


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 5, 2007)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W, love it!

I live the teal hair in your avator too.


----------



## tanbelina (Nov 6, 2007)

amaaaazing. i have no words!


----------



## sookiepyo (Nov 6, 2007)

you are very pretty and your blending is phenomenal.


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 7, 2007)

dang, you're just hot.


----------



## linkas (Nov 7, 2007)

I love it!!


----------



## lisadluvzmac (Nov 7, 2007)

makeup is great... and WOW... I <3 ur hair!!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 7, 2007)

absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## mishameesh (Nov 7, 2007)

*falls out of chair*  OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!  This is Fierce!  I am so gonna have to try this look!  You look amazing!  Great job!!


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 7, 2007)

you look so pretty~! I LOVE your colors... totally amazing!!!!


----------



## Tiffany9805 (Nov 8, 2007)

Wowza so nice & colorful


----------



## kendra (Nov 8, 2007)

i'm not sure if i already posted this..
but.
WOW.
how...
how do you get it to look so difused? Whats your technique.
Whats the main brush/brushes you use for blending?
gorgeous!


----------



## LolaStarz (Nov 8, 2007)

WOW! That looks fantastic.  I agree it goes smashingly with your hair.


----------



## Dimplez819 (Nov 8, 2007)

Beautiful~


----------



## elisha24 (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow this is gorgeous. I have the Kryolan UV Dayglo in pink, i never thought of using it as a base! I am going to try it out!


----------



## goup_cathy (Nov 13, 2007)

great eyes~


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Nov 14, 2007)

This is just... amazing. So preeetty!


----------



## milamonster (Nov 14, 2007)

can you pm me where you get kryolan?
i love love love this look


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 29, 2007)

you are veryyyy pretty! and your make up too!


----------



## n3crolust (Nov 29, 2007)

i think this look is amazing.


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 29, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## oooshesbad (Nov 29, 2007)

wow the colors really pop! excellent job, and i LOVE your hair


----------



## Human_Behaviour (Jan 28, 2009)

Ooh my gooosh!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You´r makeup is amaziiing, what a beautiful blending! I just totally love those colours together, and that lining is so beautiful done! I have to try this on myself, thank you for the inspiration! And I just have to say that your skin looks so smooth and fine, can´t help to be jealous!

You are seriously one of the few people that I´ve ever seen that fits so well in blue and that hairstyle is so hot, seriously i love that cut!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Jan 28, 2009)

you are perfection! I love the hair color too


----------



## joey444 (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow!!! I love this!!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 28, 2009)

wow! really pretty


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 28, 2009)

i love the makeup as well as the hair. :}


----------



## Azul (Jan 28, 2009)

awwww, simply perfect


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Jan 28, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous you are stunning and your hair wow!!


----------



## fintia (Jan 28, 2009)

AWESOME! and love the blue!!!!!!


----------



## pyxystixx (Jan 28, 2009)

These colors look so nice on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Bet you got all the comic boys all riled up


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jan 29, 2009)

ooooweeeeee! GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 29, 2009)

this is really nice!!


----------



## BrawnShuga (Jan 29, 2009)

Wooowwww!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosasola1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ah,  what i love to see, someone how can rock color so well it should be published haha. You are flippin Hot!


----------



## piN.up (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow... this look is super HOT, I'm in love with violet too


----------



## srl5045 (Jan 29, 2009)

I love this, and your hair. I did similar hair to yours a few months ago. What color did you use? 
I work at a hair salon, and I am the guinea pig for ALL creative color, I LOVE this on you.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 29, 2009)

OMG I love this look!! Very nice and colorful.


----------



## carandru (Jan 29, 2009)

Very cute! I'm loving that color combo w/ the hair!


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jan 29, 2009)

I love it


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jan 29, 2009)

bold, gorgeous look! luv your hair too


----------



## LilSphinx (Jan 30, 2009)

WOW, that purple is GORGEOUS!!  Did you layer e/s to get this and if not, which e/s is the bright purple you're wearing?

I LOVE comic book shops -been a comic geek for about 15 yrs. now. X-Men are my main go-to...Astonishing mainly, right now. You?

I bet the guys at your local comic book shop love it when you come in!


----------



## star_eyed_goof (Jan 31, 2009)

I love the entire look you have going!


----------



## FK79 (Feb 1, 2009)

Gorgeous colours


----------



## JollieJanice (Feb 2, 2009)

oh yes hun that looks great with your hair.


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 7, 2009)

i absolutely love this!


----------

